# I couldn't walk past him one more time...



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Everyone meet Sawyer! I guess he's technically not a rescue, there's nothing physically wrong with him that I can see. But he has been sitting at petsmart for a least a month. Fish come and go but he was always there. Every time I went in he was there... Last time i was there I almost got him but that was when I found Charlie and I only had room for one! Today I just couldn't walk by him anymore and he came home!

Can you believe that the lady who checked us out said he was ugly? Poor guy!

These pictures were snapped with my phone, I'll get some better pictures with the good camera later when he's all settled in!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

ugly? no way! he's beautiful! i can see why you picked him up! <3


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I REALLY like him!!!! I would love him!!!! (I never said that before) I see nice fish, but..... 
If you run out of room for him... 
I am only one state away


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

She said he was ugly? Is she _blind?!_ Goodness, he is one fantastic looking fish!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I would consider this a rescue if he was there for over a month.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

It brings a new meaning to the term "Love at first sight"


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

isochronism said:


> I REALLY like him!!!! I would love him!!!! (I never said that before) I see nice fish, but.....
> If you run out of room for him...
> I am only one state away


He will eventually be for adoption! Once I'm sure that he is 100% healthy he will be ready to find a forever home!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

You have a very kind heart!!


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

oh my gosh, what a neat looking fish! is he really brown and green in person or is it an effect of the flash?


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Please keep me in mind. I would pay all expenses ++


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

STUNNING! I'm a few states away also.... heh. 

How could he stay there for a month! Poor guy. I'm happy he looks so healthy despite that.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I should have another Fluval cycled tank on hand anyway. My many plant babies need more homes, anyway. I'm going shopping.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

mushumouse said:


> oh my gosh, what a neat looking fish! is he really brown and green in person or is it an effect of the flash?


That's pretty much exactly how he looks in person as well!


----------



## Tonksy (Apr 6, 2013)

He's gorgeous! I don't see why anyone would think he's ugly.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree with everyone here. He's a very handsome boy.


----------



## gill2 (Sep 17, 2012)

He's a real beauty!! Congratulations!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok I went over board taking pictures of Sawyer! So enjoy the photo spam!!


----------



## shakeitsalome (Mar 29, 2013)

Ohhh he is beautiful!! I'm in love with the 12th picture in the batch you just posted. And his colors, gah!!

How could anyone consider him ugly???? *outraged*


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Now he has a name.... He's a keeper!!! Otherwise, I wanted him first when (if) he needs a nice home.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

A new Fluval will be planted and beginning it's cycling on monday..... HA


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh! That face!!!! He's so cute!!! That clerk needs his/her eyes checked....


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

isochronism said:


> Now he has a name.... He's a keeper!!! Otherwise, I wanted him first when (if) he needs a nice home.


Hehe I name all of my fish, rescues included! As much as I would love to keep them all, I only have room for 2 permanent fish if I want to be able to help enough of these fish. If I only allow myself 2 forever fish (I still only have 1) it gives me spots for 5 rescues at any given time!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

He's ugly? Her perception is ugly! He's a stunner!

My fiance said "WOW!!" ^_^

At least you'll have a smidge more wiggle room after Tuesday!


----------



## Nix (Mar 31, 2013)

He is so cute! Seriously! How could anyone say that about this guy??? If I had room I would be vying for him too!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

omg he is really beautiful and interesting! Im totally interested in adopting him!


----------



## BarefootPixie (Jun 8, 2012)

That cashier didn't know what they were talking about, he's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

(first dibs please)


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

isochronism said:


> (first dibs please)


Yes you called him first! Lol, where in NJ are you located hun? Maybe we would be within driving distance


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I am in Morris County. I love to drive!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I picked Dover (random town in Morris county) and Mapquested it! Only about and hour and a half, so you are definitely within driving distance!!


----------



## Nix (Mar 31, 2013)

yay for NY and NJ betta lovers! I'm in Somerset county NJ lol


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Is he hmpk?


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Mahsfish said:


> Is he hmpk?


Technically he's just a PK, he almost has the 180 degree span of a HMPK but he's on quite there and the edges of his caudal are a bit too rounded.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

your area has some of the nicest bettas I've ever seen, too bad they neglect them! >_<


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

He is ANYTHING but ugly! 0.O I am overwhelmed by how beautiful he is! ;-)


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

UGLY!? That check-out woman has terrible opinions 

He is sooooo gorgeous! I wouldn't have left him either.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Sawyer is gorgeous! Very far from "ugly".... You named your last two rescues Charlie and Sawyer... I assume you are a Lost fan? Those were two of my favorite characters!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

one could consider him ugly for non-uniform colour patterns, but then again they cant understand the uniqueness of him. he's a very nice betta fish and i probably wouldnt be able to resist either. congrats on getting him b4 any uniformed owner could've.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Tabbie82 said:


> Sawyer is gorgeous! Very far from "ugly".... You named your last two rescues Charlie and Sawyer... I assume you are a Lost fan? Those were two of my favorite characters!


I'm a new Lost fan, I just recently started watching it on Netflix, finishing up Season 2 now!! 

And a new picture of Sawyer!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

@ moonshadow: i hope you dont get lost in the series. i literally got lost after s3 and saw little to no reason for them to do what they did in s4. they raise many questions and answer few. didnt see the last season but lost interest by s3

thats another very nice photo of sawyer.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of Lost. Saw every season while it was on... So I am biased towards it. Also own every season on DVD. Hope you enjoy it! Sawyer is looking good!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

ZOMG! I saw pictures on FB, but he is stunning. <3


----------



## bannlow2471 (Mar 12, 2013)

I can't imagine how anyone except someone with a very ugly HEART (not to mention blind) could say that he was ugly. I think he's gorgeous!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

He's fabulous!

Even down to his perfectly shaped ventrals!


----------



## Rigo22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Amazing looking fish.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Moonshadow, I messaged you


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

isochronism said:


> Hi Moonshadow, I messaged you


Great where did you message me? I haven't gotten anything on here


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I answered your PM asking information.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

For readers of this thread, I met with Moonshadow yesterday. she has a BEAUTIFUL Sorority tank). Pictures of Sawyer don't justly tell the story, one needs to see him in person. I know many of you have the second most beautiful fish in the world.... but sorry, I have tho MOST BEAUTIFUL!!! Thanks Moon!!  HA


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

isochronism said:


> For readers of this thread, I met with Moonshadow yesterday. she has a BEAUTIFUL Sorority tank). Pictures of Sawyer don't justly tell the story, one needs to see him in person. I know many of you have the second most beautiful fish in the world.... but sorry, I have tho MOST BEAUTIFUL!!! Thanks Moon!!  HA


It was wonderful meeting you yesterday!! Thank you and I know you will give sawyer a fabulous home!! :-D


----------



## D359 (Mar 20, 2013)

isochronism said:


> For readers of this thread, I met with Moonshadow yesterday. she has a BEAUTIFUL Sorority tank). Pictures of Sawyer don't justly tell the story, one needs to see him in person. I know many of you have the second most beautiful fish in the world.... but sorry, I have tho MOST BEAUTIFUL!!! Thanks Moon!!  HA


Congrats on your new fish Sawyer. Please dont forget to update us on him.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

He seems to like the penthouse lifestyle! He is starting to notice his window/terrace view.


----------



## Uminofukami (Apr 14, 2013)

He's really unique looking and has nice coloring  I'm actually impressed by how healthy he looks given that he was in a cup for a month. Good save!


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

He's ADORABLE! He's so unique. I can't believe the lady said that he was ugly. Glad that he's found a forever home


----------



## dragonscalecrowntail02 (Sep 23, 2012)

That betta is beautiful!


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

That lady's eyeballs malfunctioned. 
However mine did not and I think he's so beautiful, cute, and unique that I fell in love with him. Very Glad he found a home, a little sad it wasn't with me tho


----------



## EmptyYourMindBeFormless (Feb 19, 2013)

That is a sick looking fish! Can't believe he wasn't picked up sooner. I would have snatched him up ASAP.

Very cool to see such nice looking bettas at Petsmart. It's been MONTHS since the two near me got in any plakats.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

He is a really great boy!!!


----------

